# Clean install PowerMac G5 depuis clé USB Leopard



## mitch1979 (20 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

je tente de réinstaller Leopard sur mon PowerMac G5 depuis une clé USB bootable. J'ai configuré ma clé depuis le Terminal (Apple Partition Map et HFS+):

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *32.0 GB    disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS X Install DVD    31.9 GB    disk3s3

Depuis l'Utilitaire de disque, j'ai ensuite restaurer une install Leopard télécharger depuis macintoshrepository.

J'ai testé plusieurs ports USB de la machine au cas où… L'installer monte sur le bureau mais ne boot pas. Ni depuis le bureau en lançant l'app d'install, ni suite à un redémarrage avec Alt.

Dans l'intervalle, je télécharge une version CPU drop-in DVD de Leopard mais sans grande conviction.

Peut-être que l'erreur provient du fait qu'il faut d'abord installer Tiger avant Leopard?
Merci pour votre aide,
Michaël


----------



## dandu (20 Octobre 2019)

Les PowerPC, c'est compliqué de booter en USB, faut le faire en Open Firmware. Très franchement, sur un G5, le plus simple est un disque dur FireWire (ou graver un DVD double couche)


----------



## mitch1979 (21 Octobre 2019)

Hello, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Que signifie 


dandu a dit:


> Open Firmware


?

Mon disque dur FireWire est partie à la benne… Je vais donc faire l'acquisition d'un DVD je pense 
Merci,
Michaël


----------



## Sly54 (21 Octobre 2019)

Trouver un DVD de Leopard devrait effectivement couter beaucoup moins cher qu'un dd en FireWire (si ça existe encore !)
Mais encore faut-il que le Superdrive soit fonctionnel ?


----------



## dtb06 (21 Octobre 2019)

Le plus simple étant si tu as déjà une image qui fonctionne de la mettre sur un DD PATA branché dans un boitier USB puis de mettre ce DD dans le MAc et de booter dessus


----------



## dandu (21 Octobre 2019)

mitch1979 a dit:


> Hello, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Que signifie
> 
> ?
> 
> ...



Alors, l'Open Firmware, c'est l'équivalent du BIOS et ça demande de taper pleins de lignes de commande.

Pour Leopard, le mieux c'est vraiment de graver un DVD, mais attention, faut bien des DVD-R double douche (c'est cher et pas les plus courants) de 8,5 Go


----------



## mitch1979 (24 Octobre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais encore faut-il que le Superdrive soit fonctionnel ?


J'ai un graveur externe pour ça...


----------



## Sly54 (24 Octobre 2019)

mitch1979 a dit:


> J'ai un graveur externe pour ça...


Cool !
Il ne te reste plus qu'à trouver un DVD de Leopard générique.


----------



## mitch1979 (24 Octobre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> générique


comme ça: https://www.macintoshrepository.org/21227-mac-os-x-leopard-v10-5-4-install-dvd-dl- ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Octobre 2019)

C'est ça.
Ce sont les DVD gris qui sont spécifiques d'un modèle de Mac.


----------



## mitch1979 (10 Novembre 2019)

Hello,

j'ai enfin reçu mes DVD-R DL acheté sur le boncoin… Aucun de mes deux lecteurs ne les reconnaissent… Du coup, j'ai jeter un oeil sur les spécifications du superdrive du PowerMac:



> Apple reports that this "16X" DVD+R DL/DVD�RW/CD-RW SuperDrive "writes DVD-R discs at 16x speed, writes DVD+R DL discs at up to 6x speed, reads DVDs at up to 16x speed, writes CD-R and CD-RW discs at up to 24x speed, [and] reads CDs at up to 32x speed." It uses an Ultra ATA/100 bus.



Il n'y est pas fait mention du format -R DL… Alors, est-ce qu'il faut du "plus" à la place du "moins"? je vais essayer d'en dégoter un pour test.
M.


----------



## gpbonneau (10 Novembre 2019)

Les 2 formats de DVD enregistrable +/-R sont le résultat de la guerre des normes entre Pioneer (-R) et l'alliance Philips/Sony/HP/Mitsu (+R)

En 2004, c'était le début des DVD DL et c'est le DVD+R DL qui est sorti le premier.
A partir de 2008 à peu prés, les graveurs DL supportent les 2 formats.


----------



## mitch1979 (10 Novembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> En 2004, c'était le début des DVD DL et c'est le DVD+R DL qui est sorti le premier



donc avec mon PowerMac "Late 2005", c'est plutôt du +R. Je vais tester,
merci! On avance


----------

